

Better Than English: Untranslatable Words - pyrotechnick
http://betterthanenglish.com/

======
jfaucett
cool, i'd have to add the following though:

1\. Schadenfreude (German) - when you're happy about something bad that
happens to someone else.

2\. ihr|vosotros|wy (German,Spanish,Polish) - the second person plural, I
think english really lacks this, the best solution I know of is ya'll but this
has a lot of southern dialect connotations, you guys sort of works but the
gender plural of guys makes it seem awkward.

------
dexen
Two handy picks for software development:

 _Verschlimmbesserung_ (German) - A supposed improvement that makes things
worse.

 _Maya_ (Sanskrit) - The belief–often unfortunate–that the symbol of a thing
is the same as the thing itself.

------
viraptor
I like the idea, but the quality of translations of polish words makes me
wonder how correct the other ones are. Polish words I found were either
incorrectly translated, or only a very obscure variation of their meaning was
given.

